# CTC v British Cycling



## chillyuk (22 Nov 2011)

Just received my renewal for British Cycling at £24. To be honest I only joined BC for the third party insurance offered. I looked at the CTC website a short while ago and can also join them for £24. I have no interest in riding with the CTC, (nothing at all against them, just that I am a loner). I am only really looking at the insurance/legal assistance so do either of these organisations have anything to offer that the other one doesn't. From previous threads/posts on here I find myself drawn to the CTC, but they seem to be going through major changes lately so I am wondering if they will remain as good.


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2011)

Decisions, decisions.
I have just recently renewed my CTC membership, with some difficulty, but not for their group rides which don't appeal to me.
The image I get from BC website etc is one of lycra and helmets, which as a utility, leisure and touring cyclist is not an image I associate myself with. In fact checking their website they list the various cycling disciplines, BMX, Road, Racing etc. but none of my three get a mention, so I have stuck with CTC which seems more in line with my interests.


----------



## Milemuncher (22 Nov 2011)

I find myself agreeing with Snorri. British cycling is way too slick and smooth for the likes of me! I also admire CTC and its history. I won't be switching anytime soon.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> The image I get from BC website etc is one of lycra and helmets, which as a utility, leisure and touring cyclist is not an image I associate myself with.


 
Whooah !!! 

I'm the opposite , never been a CTC member and never will. Been BC since about 18 years old. CTC is for sandal wearers 

So to the OP, do what you want. CTC is for old people


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

some good info on this previously discussed topic http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/britich-cycling-v-ctc-membership.19721/
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ctc-or-british-cycling.18327/


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> CTC is for old people


 
yeah well show some respect for your elders and put these boxing gloves away before I whack you with one of my sandals.


As you say, ctc/bc, do what you want.


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> yeah well show some respect for your elders and put these boxing gloves away before I whack you with one of my sandals.


 













from Support Team???


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> yeah well show some respect for your elders and put these boxing gloves away before I whack you with one of my sandals.
> 
> 
> As you say, ctc/bc, do what you want.


 
Boxing gloves...ha take my num-chucks


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Nov 2011)

You could join FNRttC for a £1 if you decide to do a FNRttC that is and get CTC for £16 a year. Thats as cheap as you'll get it.

I personally have both for different reasons


----------



## big vally (23 Nov 2011)

I'd be interested in knowing what percentage of frequent riders actually have some sort of 3rd party liability cover. I've certainly never considered it.

I'm in a similar position with climbing. I have been climbing for 20years or so and only got 3rd party insurance when I joined a mountaineering club about 12years ago. It wasn't optional as the club are affiliated to the MCofS (Mountaineering Council of Scotland) and therefore insurance is mandatory. Otherwise I would have kept my dosh to myself.

Anyway, am I in the minority here and am I tight, naive and irresponsible? I think not. It's just when it come to my outdoor pursuits I don't really think of all these admin and legal things. I just want to get out there and enjoy the freedom of the road, crags or hills depending on what I am off out to do.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2011)

big vally said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what percentage of frequent riders actually have some sort of 3rd party liability cover. I've certainly never considered it.
> 
> I'm in a similar position with climbing. I have been climbing for 20years or so and only got 3rd party insurance when I joined a mountaineering club about 12years ago. It wasn't optional as the club are affiliated to the MCofS (Mountaineering Council of Scotland) and therefore insurance is mandatory. Otherwise I would have kept my dosh to myself.
> 
> Anyway, am I in the minority here and am I tight, naive and irresponsible? I think not. It's just when it come to my outdoor pursuits I don't really think of all these admin and legal things. I just want to get out there and enjoy the freedom of the road, crags or hills depending on what I am off out to do.


 
Think of it this way - if you ride a bike regular it's worth it. We all make mistakes, and a poorly judged pass could smash a wing mirror - they aren't cheap, or you could crash into the back of a car putting a big dent into it  For the small fee it's a no-brainer


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2011)

the number one reason for getting third party insurance is counterclaims. Insurance companies routinely use counterclaims as a means of 'dissuading' clams by cyclists. 'Thankyou for your claim for a new bike and spinal column. Our insured driver tells us that you reversed in to the front of his car at high speed, and that it was all your fault. A bill for a new bumper is enclosed'.

And, as YH points out - BC's £24 deal is overpriced. You can get CTC membership for £15 through an affiliate (I name no names.....), and third party insurance with a smaller top end for £10 from the Tandem Club.

A lot of people said that membership of The Fridays would be cheap at twice the price. So I raised it to £2 - which is still reasonable for nineteen rides. To compensate I'm going to try and get a discount on the CTC affiliate membership next year.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2011)

big vally said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what percentage of frequent riders actually have some sort of 3rd party liability cover. I've certainly never considered it.
> 
> I'm in a similar position with climbing. I have been climbing for 20years or so and only got 3rd party insurance when I joined a mountaineering club about 12years ago. It wasn't optional as the club are affiliated to the MCofS (Mountaineering Council of Scotland) and therefore insurance is mandatory. Otherwise I would have kept my dosh to myself.
> 
> Anyway, am I in the minority here and am I tight, naive and irresponsible? I think not. It's just when it come to my outdoor pursuits I don't really think of all these admin and legal things. I just want to get out there and enjoy the freedom of the road, crags or hills depending on what I am off out to do.


 
I don't but am strongly considering it. I'm not interested in insuring my bikes against theft as none of mine are really valuable and I live and cycle in a remote rural area so theft isn't likely to be an issue for me. I'm interested in 3rd party cover and more importantly, insurance for myself incase of injury if possible as a trip to casualty in the Republic of Ireland could get pricey but I find most companies who offer bike insurance only really cover theft.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Boxing gloves...ha take my num-chucks


Whats a num chuk? a cold flail ...........

Or do he mean nun chucks aka nunchaku ? Just be careful you do not hit yourslef on the back of the head the 1st time you try them (says the voice of experience )


----------



## chillyuk (24 Nov 2011)

I am 64 years old, so according to some on here a bit young for CTC. I see that the LCC offer a reasonable insurance cover and as I am over 60 membership costs £14 per year. I guess that will be my next port of call.

Like Tyred above, I don't insure my bikes against theft. The excess would probably be more than the value of the bikes. I just don't want to take out some banking bigwig and get sued for millions!


----------

